
Restaurant Owners Should Embrace – and Pay Above – The $15 Minimum Wage - jaredwiener
https://www.eater.com/2019/9/6/20849277/higher-minimum-wage-15-good-for-restaurant-owners-employees
======
Fjolsvith
Because a $50 steak or $15 cheeseburger appeals to customers.

